# Why is this a registration question for FAF?



## zachhart12 (Feb 23, 2012)

"What are the names of the two new servers Trogdor and Novastorm for Fur Affinity?"

I mean...how EXACTLY are you supposed to answer that?  Plus it's worded HORRIBLY!
And yes I know the answers are in the question!


----------



## Xenke (Feb 23, 2012)

Because FA doesn't know how to captcha, apparently.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> "What are the names of the two new servers Trogdor and Novastorm for Fur Affinity?"
> 
> I mean...how EXACTLY are you supposed to answer that?  Plus it's worded HORRIBLY!



What colour was Abraham Lincoln's favourite black horse?


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> "What are the names of the two new servers Trogdor and Novastorm for Fur Affinity?"
> 
> I mean...how EXACTLY are you supposed to answer that?  Plus it's worded HORRIBLY!



I have this sinking suspicion that the servers are called Trogstorm and Novador. 
Might be off a bit, though.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 24, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> What colour was Abraham Lincoln's favourite black horse?



Black?  .  Yeah but are you supposed to type the words "trogdor and novastorm" like that?  or some other way?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 24, 2012)

The answer is ice cream.


----------



## Teal (Feb 24, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> The answer is ice cream.


 Lies,_ I_ am the answer.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 24, 2012)

Anti-bot deterrent.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 24, 2012)

It was put in place specifically to piss you off.

Apparently it worked. :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 24, 2012)

Isn't the answer on the wiki page for FA? :v


----------



## Teal (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't even remember this when I registered....


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 24, 2012)

Xenke said:


> Because FA doesn't know how to captcha, apparently.



In my experience, QA is a buttload more efficient than captcha at keeping bots away. And less annoying to legit users (since most captchas are actually easier for computers than humans to parse).


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 24, 2012)

quoting_mungo said:


> In my experience, QA is a buttload more efficient than captcha at keeping bots away. And less annoying to legit users (since most captchas are actually easier for computers than humans to parse).



This.
Absolutely this.

Captcha doesn't work, unless the bot is dumb. (If a bot's designed to pass a captcha, you're screwed)
On the other hand, there is -no- bot that can answer that question, unless it's specifically designed with FA's questions in mind.

But yea, Zach, the answer's in the question.


----------



## Teal (Feb 24, 2012)

quoting_mungo said:


> In my experience, QA is a buttload more efficient than captcha at keeping bots away. And less annoying to legit users (since most captchas are actually easier for computers than humans to parse).


 There is this one forum needs to stop using captchas, they get at least 10 bots a day. -_-


----------



## Aden (Feb 24, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> "What are the names of the two new servers Trogdor and Novastorm for Fur Affinity?"
> 
> I mean...how EXACTLY are you supposed to answer that?  Plus it's worded HORRIBLY!



Excellent, our plan to piss off zachhart12 went off perfectly. Time to roll the system back to normal.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 24, 2012)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> It was put in place specifically to piss you off.
> 
> Apparently it worked. :V





Aden said:


> Excellent, our plan to piss off zachhart12 went off perfectly. Time to roll the system back to normal.



I knew I was right. I knew it!


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 26, 2012)

The wording is a bit of circle jerk but yeah.


----------



## Carnie (Feb 26, 2012)

The answer is common sense :V


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Isn't the answer on the wiki page for FA? :v



The answer is in the question?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 26, 2012)

OP is saying that there's many ways to type the correct answer to that question and that some of them may not be an exact match to the acceptable strings coded into the bot-checker.

examples:

"trogdor and novastorm"
"trogdor novastorm"
"trogdor, novastorm"
"novastorm & trogdor"

How many of these coded into the application processor as acceptable?


----------



## lostcat461 (Feb 26, 2012)

But did you ever think of the adult illiterates?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 26, 2012)

lostcat461 said:


> But did you ever think of the adult illiterates?



Yes. They will be unable to figure it out, and thus will not be able to register their account and post on the forum. Intended behaviour.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 26, 2012)

lostcat461 said:


> But did you ever think of the adult illiterates?


You mean the very people we don't want on the forums?
It seems like we did in this case.


----------

